# Tui sao competition.



## Reedone816 (Sep 20, 2014)

Next november there will be a two hand tui sao competition near my are that is open to all styles as long as it complies with the rules.
There will be two parts, the one that able to step (inside the circle) and the one that is not.
A taichi teacher is kindly enough to invite us to train in tui sao. any tips on what to watch/feel for in doing tui sao? What should be asked when we train? Is it best to do defensive rooting and sense the flow first or be on the offensive at the start?
Thank you 
Sent from my RM-943_apac_indonesia_207 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reedone816 (Sep 30, 2014)

Met the sigung there, it really a humbling but rich experience.
The sigung of the yang style kindly and patiently explain and demonstrate about push hand, comes across term like sung and jing awareness in term of push hand training.
When the time for the mock training, every force we generate was like being absorbed and once we did mistake, we are unable to move back to our comfort zone.
It's like our ground was being chopped up bit one bit until we were unable to hold ground anymore and fall.
When the second form of push hand being presented, where you able to move around inside a circle, another thing happened, minor mistakes sometimes can be corrected, but it physically tasking and harder to control.
We went home with smiles on our faces since even though our body was sore all over, we manage to learn a tiny bit of "losing first inorder to win later". It just very hard since we must be confident in our "defencelessness" in order to able to be aware. Any half *** ness on our acceptance wont work.
Damn  so much homework to do...
Sent from my RM-943_apac_indonesia_207 using Tapatalk


----------

